# Had the cops called on us.



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

That's ridiculous, people really are idiots.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

They are.... There's always someone trying to mess things up for everyone else.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL devil worshiping panic, that is so 90s.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

The man's an idiot. Had you actually been worshiping the Devil then he should have been more careful anyway. Never know what could happen. Bwaaa-haa-haa


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

i would have reacted totally diffently. 

I would have said "Yes, We are devil worshipping, and we need you as a sacrifise!" and grabbed him and brought him into the garage...

But that's only me....


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL. Something similar happened to me last year. A local cop was doing his patrol, saw the casket and was worried maybe it was stolen. (It was damaged in transit and a local funeral home sold it to me at a steep discount.) Like all the ToTs, he thought a skeleton stuffed full of candy in a casket was the greatest candy bowl ever,and by the end of the night, about 40 cops from 5 different jurisdictions had stopped by to check it out. I only got 12 or 15 cops this year.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's unbelievable!!!! Sounds like the police saw this man for the overly sensitive nut job he is! 

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it illegal to worship the Devil? If it isn't, why did the cops respond to the call?


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

these days i'm not surprised that happened but the bright side is I bet it brought more attention and pissed off the person who called the police


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Scatterbrains said:


> Is it illegal to worship the Devil? If it isn't, why did the cops respond to the call?


Probably less that such worship is specifically illegal and more that it's associated with activities which definitely are illegal (sacrifices, vandalism, etc.)


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Is it illegal to worship the Devil? If it isn't, why did the cops respond to the call?


No, it's not. And I thought the same thing.

Police probably came just to help keep the peace, if nothing else.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a much bigger crowd for my haunted house than I did last year, and I guess it prompted neighborhood security (which I didn't even know we had - there's no HOA) to roll up in their police golf cart. But I guess they were just checking out what all the ruckus was about. They didn't come up and interrogate us or anything. I was a little concerned since we had a real chainsaw in use and it was pretty loud.

If you're gonna have the police called on you, at least it was for a lame, stupid reason and the cops were cool.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

First off: Devil worship (as is *any *kind of worship) is legal in the US so I'm not sure why he thought the cops would arrest you. 

Secondly: IT'S NOT DEVIL WORSHIP TO CELEBRATE HALLOWEEN! It just isn't. There'll be some die-hard fundamentalists that say it is, but I don;t care how you slice it, letting your little girl dress up as Princess Elsa from Frozen.

I'm glad the cops in your area are sane and that they didn't hassle you.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

halloweenjon said:


> I had a much bigger crowd for my haunted house than I did last year, and I guess it prompted neighborhood security (which I didn't even know we had - there's no HOA) to roll up in their police golf cart. But I guess they were just checking out what all the ruckus was about. They didn't come up and interrogate us or anything. I was a little concerned since we had a real chainsaw in use and it was pretty loud.
> 
> If you're gonna have the police called on you, at least it was for a lame, stupid reason and the cops were cool.


That's understandable....it should be illegal to have a chainsaw in a haunt. I consider chainsaws Viagra for haunters..


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

Even if you devil worshiped they couldnt do anything freedom of religion. Lmfao well thats cool it turned out ok.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We had a cop car come to our Haunt one year. It seems my Brother In Law, in charge of Fog, was a little over zealous. The fog was wafting out of the yard right across the street into yards on the other side of the road! It was considered a 'traffic hazard', and they told us to tone it down. But less than 10 minutes later, there were two more cops standing at the head of our driveway handing out flyers promoting a Haunted House the the POLICE were operating about three miles away! It was a chance for the cops to get a little publicity at Wolfman's house!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Robin Graves said:


> I made a little haunted house inmy garage this year. (Not really a haunted house ) just displayed stuff that I have collected over the years.
> waked the ToTers through, show them my collection of stuff. One older gentelman walks up and looks around and says to me (i'm having this place shut down) this place being my garage. I asked him why? he said cause I was promoting devil worshiping. HUH??? I replied.....
> I told him there is not on single thing in my yard, gargare, anywhere that even comes close to devil worshiping. I don't even have a devil mask in the yard ( and I will not ever put one up). I told him he came over here on his own and he can leave on his own. About 20 minutes later the cops showed up (saying someone complained of devil worshiping going on) ... I said really??? So I offered the police a little tour of my garage, and they really enjoyed it, they enjoyed it so much that they told other officers and they can to check it out.
> 
> There's always one person trying to screw it up for everyone else. ALL in ALL it went GREAT had about 100 kids and adults come through.


Ever hear of freedom of religion?Works both ways.Id tell him to FOAD.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

When it comes to being a Satanist, yes you have the right to worship the devil, however people who think crazy devil occults are real think it is accompanied by illegal activity. The ironic thing is there is no evidence of such cults being real, however we all know there are real Christian cultists who sexually abuse children and even murder people to keep their secrets. Yet panic over devil worshipers still seems to be a thing.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

We got a few calls like this when I was working at a Sheriff's Office in MD. In the past we had blown them off as ridiculous, but what we found was "devil worshiping" calls are often a bunch of underage kids drinking, or people setting fires, and in a case in the next county over some drunk jerks who were planning to sacrifice a dog. So most of the time the calls are just nuisance calls but they are still worth checking out.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I had the fire dept called one year, Some one decided my chilled fog machines were smoking wires.. the Fire men loved coming to see the place though. Now I have had to call the cops when a group of FOD's on sport bikes were doing wheelies and charging/ gunning their engines through a very busy trick or treat neighborhood. Doing it on purpose too. it was their third time through I called 911. I did enjoy the sound of a bike rev cut short by a siren chirp about 30 min later. (Idiots like that give real Bikers a bad name!)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Scatterbrains said:


> Is it illegal to worship the Devil? If it isn't, why did the cops respond to the call?


This. Is Satanism a crime? I mean, I know it's the south, and coincidentally I live like 20 minutes from Schertz myself, but....


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Forhekset said:


> This. Is Satanism a crime? I mean, I know it's the south, and coincidentally I live like 20 minutes from Schertz myself, but....



I would surmise the cops came out just to make sure everything was on the level. My friends who are law enforcement officers tell some rather.. er um.. *entertaining *tales of some Halloween night calls.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

... because Texas.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

When growing up I had to deal with crap like that all year long. From strangers, acquaintances, cops, teachers, and even family. My aunt, after seeing some of my artwork, asked my mom if I was worshipping demons. I don't believe in Satan or even an ultimate evil entity nor any common variation of God for that matter. But still. I grew up in a mostly Mormon family in SW Missouri; I guess I shouldn't be surprised or expect anything less. I was quite delighted after moving to Chicago with my wife we stopped getting the "you a satanist/mansonite?" as often. Still people have their opinions. It just sucks that one day a year I can wear my necklace outside my shirt outside my house and feel like its okay. I mean, no offense to anyone but I have to see so many crosses every day but god forbid I wear my inverted encircled star with an ankh hanging from it in your view, cause that must mean I'm forcing Satan into your face, casting graveyard dirt spells, and trying to sacrifice your children! Right!? Humans are so imbalanced as a species. Individually a lot of you are fantastic! I'm sorry for ranting but I keep it in most of the time out of trying to be respectful of other's cultural beliefs and practices while I feel that mine got [email protected] on and the kind of person I am ignored...

I'm sorry.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Next time you see him, look him straight in the eye and say "SATIN" ! That is a line from Saturday Night Live and a character called The Church Lady.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh boy got a laugh...i was thinking you had a good party if the cops came...hahaha...........let me see if i can find a picture i did to the the henchman spirit sold years ago..this mask just creeps me out, i almost wont walk past this boy when i set him, he was in our maze in the dungeon room.........maybe this more of whats in mind....hahahaha


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it is crazy someone thinks that what goes on in your home is any of their business. I would have laughed myself to death at the threat of a stranger getting my garage shut down. Go for it, pops.


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

No matter how much we do and try to enjoy and share our love for All Hallows Eve. There is alway some *** hat that wants to impose their view on us.
to those I say. What you Fear the most is yourself.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmph. You should have stabbed him with your flaming pitchfork!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Last week a woman and her adult offspring were here in my house telling me that," When people die, they remain dead until God raises everyone, so there are no such thing as "Ghosts", there are just demons trying to confuse us and to distract us from what we should be doing."
" So a ghostly encounter that results in someone's life being saved is a demon inspired experience?"
" An ESP premonition, followed that saves someone is demonic?" (Certain people were supposed to die that day and didn't? )
She mostly then just kept grinning .(With sort of a psycho expression you might expect to see as they would be torturing you or someone else.)
The lone saving grace was her adult offspring rolling their eyes and grumbling about what the Mother was saying. She didn't want to hear it, heard it all before, too many times?
I told her I live my life so as not to hurt or upset anyone, if at all possible and to be kind to everyone, if possible......


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry you had to deal with that. Sadly, there are still quite a few people that believe Halloween is evil. I don't go all out with decorations in my yard even though I'd like to (just don't have the money at this point to do so). But I still have to deal with those few people every year that want to ruin Halloween for everyone.

And when it's not the people who think Halloween is evil, it's the people who think Halloween is only for kids. When I dressed up this year and went out, people were giving me weird looks.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If someone tries getting your haunt shut down next year because you worship Satan, just reply with "Why would I worship myself? Do I really look that narcissistic to you?" Then look at the splendor of your haunt and say "Oh."


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Last week a woman and her adult offspring were here in my house telling me that," When people die, they remain dead until God raises everyone, so there are no such thing as "Ghosts", there are just demons trying to confuse us and to distract us from what we should be doing."
> " So a ghostly encounter that results in someone's life being saved is a demon inspired experience?"
> " An ESP premonition, followed that saves someone is demonic?" (Certain people were supposed to die that day and didn't? )
> She mostly then just kept grinning .(With sort of a psycho expression you might expect to see as they would be torturing you or someone else.)
> ...


My aunt is super religious and has started some similar conversations with me on Halloween and about the evils of Harry Potter. 

I told her I don't believe in the supernatural at all. Witches, ghosts, zombies, etc are fantasy not reality. She did not know where to go from there.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Countess No said:


> View attachment 229531
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is crazy someone thinks that what goes on in your home is any of their business. I would have laughed myself to death at the threat of a stranger getting my garage shut down. Go for it, pops.


BWWwahahahAHAHAHHHAAAHHHAAA!

I LOVE the little comic! This truly made me laugh.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Too funny. I guess that makes your haunt a success?


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Next year's haunt should be "satanic ritual" themed. Lole!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Robin Graves said:


> I made a little haunted house inmy garage this year. (Not really a haunted house ) just displayed stuff that I have collected over the years.
> waked the ToTers through, show them my collection of stuff. One older gentelman walks up and looks around and says to me (i'm having this place shut down) this place being my garage. I asked him why? he said cause I was promoting devil worshiping. HUH??? I replied.....
> I told him there is not on single thing in my yard, gargare, anywhere that even comes close to devil worshiping. I don't even have a devil mask in the yard ( and I will not ever put one up). I told him he came over here on his own and he can leave on his own. About 20 minutes later the cops showed up (saying someone complained of devil worshiping going on) ... I said really??? So I offered the police a little tour of my garage, and they really enjoyed it, they enjoyed it so much that they told other officers and they can to check it out.
> 
> There's always one person trying to screw it up for everyone else. ALL in ALL it went GREAT had about 100 kids and adults come through.


You handled this situation excellently. 

And sorry to tell the old fart, if you are in the US we have freedom of religion here. So long as you were not hurting any animals or people, you could have held a black mass in your yard and guess what? that's not an arrestable offense unless you have naked people or blood is being shed. 

I am in no way endorsing black masses, just sayin'.

.....you know what would really be awful - and funny - is to hold an Islamic-extremist-themed haunt one year. That'd get the crazies out of the woodwork for sure! After all, think about it. This bunch routinely cuts off heads, kidnaps, mutilates, tortures and murders every day of the year. 

Nah, I would never actually do this for fear of the FBI actually getting involved. This one might actually get the haunter in trouble.... but its pretty funny to think about.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

scatterbrains said:


> that's understandable....it should be illegal to have a chainsaw in a haunt. I consider chainsaws viagra for haunters..


bwahahahahaha!!! :d


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

accidental duplicate.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats too bad, my best friend has an extremely religious neighbor who promotes the evils of Halloween but will still take her kids around the neighborhood (not in costume) trick or treating. Isn't that hilarious?!? I guess her need for candy outweighs her belief system.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a next door neighbor who said he was going to call the cops on our Halloween party a few years ago. I told him please do as I do work for the Sheriff's Office and will have other officers here plus my back yard neighbors were from Tempe police, Phoenix police, and Scottsdale police so he could pick the agency he would like. Laughing out loud. What a deushbag. He stayed at his girlfriends house that night.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow , I sure wasn't expecting so many replies. It was all good, the neighbor called the cops, they saw nothing was going on but a bunch of fun. They even had a good time while they were there. 

OSENATOR = I wish I would have thought of something like that at the time, but I was in a little shock when he said he was going to shut this place down. LOL... Thanks for all the replies


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Last week a woman and her adult offspring were here in my house telling me that," When people die, they remain dead until God raises everyone, so there are no such thing as "Ghosts", there are just demons trying to confuse us and to distract us from what we should be doing."
> " So a ghostly encounter that results in someone's life being saved is a demon inspired experience?"
> " An ESP premonition, followed that saves someone is demonic?" (Certain people were supposed to die that day and didn't? )
> She mostly then just kept grinning .(With sort of a psycho expression you might expect to see as they would be torturing you or someone else.)
> ...


Anyone who throws that religious argument at you, tell them that even Jesus believed in ghosts. In the Bible , after he rose from the dead, and showed himself to his Apostles, Thomas was doubting it was him. Jesus basically said to him " I am not a ghost" My farrier is also a preacher/ minister. We talked about this last year. He said he sees no problem with Halloween and when I brought up the ghost spirit thing And many of the members here getting this stuff said to them, he said..How can you believe in the Devil..in demons..and NOT Believe in other spirits??


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

shadpd said:


> I had a next door neighbor who said he was going to call the cops on our Halloween party a few years ago. I told him please do as I do work for the Sheriff's Office and will have other officers here plus my back yard neighbors were from Tempe police, Phoenix police, and Scottsdale police so he could pick the agency he would like. Laughing out loud. What a deushbag. He stayed at his girlfriends house that night.


Thats to funny.... Were new the neighborhood, so I guess he was just trying to see how far he could push me. The neighborhood is all retired people, I think I'm the youngest on the whole block and not retired.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Last week a woman and her adult offspring were here in my house telling me that," When people die, they remain dead until God raises everyone, so there are no such thing as "Ghosts", there are just demons trying to confuse us and to distract us from what we should be doing."
> " So a ghostly encounter that results in someone's life being saved is a demon inspired experience?"
> " An ESP premonition, followed that saves someone is demonic?" (Certain people were supposed to die that day and didn't? )
> She mostly then just kept grinning .(With sort of a psycho expression you might expect to see as they would be torturing you or someone else.)
> ...


This reminds me of my mother. I was trying [fruitlessly] to explain the MaddAdam trilogy of books to her, and she interjected with her usual comment:

"Well, the Bible says the world isn't going to end like that. It tells us exactly what's going to happen, and that's not it." 

*bangs forehead against wall* I know better than to discuss popular culture with her. I really do. Stupid me. 

This is the same person who believes that whatever you do to an animal is ok, because "God gave us dominion over the earth, and all the animals in it." NICE, right?! Also, "The world isn't going to get too hot, and we're not going to run out of resources because the Bible SAYS we won't." 

Last summer my niece and I were discussing the "Man of Steel" movie, and her hackles went up over THAT. I think we were making Henry Cavill sound a little tooooooooooooooo easy on the eye, lol. Altho Zod is really more my type of guy.... I silently resolved not to let her borrow my copy, because I would never have heard the end of it. "The Phantom Zone does not exist, the Bible plainly explains that it does not!" NO KIDDING YOU DONT SAY!! I was thinking there really is a Phantom Zone! *sigh of annoyance*

Attempts to tell her that we are discussing a work of FICTION are tossed aside, its all about the endless Bible-thumping.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Dyne said:


> Probably less that such worship is specifically illegal and more that it's associated with activities which definitely are illegal (sacrifices, vandalism, etc.)


Hey, you can be devil worshiping and law abiding.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Blarghity said:


> If someone tries getting your haunt shut down next year because you worship Satan, just reply with "Why would I worship myself? Do I really look that narcissistic to you?" Then look at the splendor of your haunt and say "Oh."




Good one!!


----------



## Mindtrap (Jul 10, 2014)

I know the feeling. I had a zombie in my truck advertising my haunt and a lady called me to tell me it was to much and scared her 2 year old granddaughter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

throw away all the negativity. and kill him with kindness. this summer, have a neighborhood bbq. invite him. maybe you'll win him over and he'll become one of your biggest adversaries. good luck


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I once had an old lady try to set my yard on fire because she though it was satanic! I ended up calling the cops on her, and when they showed up she asked them to HELP her! People are nuts these days. Halloween may be a little dark but it's NOT an evil holiday.


----------



## Mindtrap (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh wow. I wish people would look up the meaning of halloween and what it represents. I don't see anybody going nuts on how overboard christmas has become and how it's got away from its true meaning. Not to mention christmas stuff is on display in October


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Lord!!!
Hahahaha


----------



## Eblore (Sep 18, 2013)

Too bad they cant charge that guy with wasting the Polices time and resources.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

had them called on me 2yrs ago for my music being on to late it maybe loud it was 8:30 heard worse later 
the police came by and said ohh is see why and good job I should say I play my music the week up to hallowen 
it plays to the lights moving on my skull panels out on my fence.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, that happened to me the second year we lived here. The old lady next door called the cops and complained that we were racist because we had an aged skeleton dressed as a pirate hanging from the yard arm. She told 911 that we had a lynching display. The cops laughed at her because they had already driven by (numerous times) to see the ever-growing display. She's only now getting over it seven years later...

The cops always come by our house to see what's been added. In fact, the night of, the city code enforcement officer (who had stopped by earlier in the week to chat about the cool new stuff I'd added this year) told me that there was a lot of radio traffic about the "Halloween house" and the twenty-foot geyser of fog and the gigantic cat! (And the GID Bucky in the front seat of my bright orange Beetle!! Complete with blacklight...)

Now, the old lady frequently comments on the display. But, weirdest of all, her daughter actually "awarded" us with a certificate for best Halloween display in the neighborhood. Granted, it compared us to "Roseanne Connor," but since I'm a ******* cracker, I'll take it!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

My first thought was how ridiculous of the police to actually show up to that. What a waste of time and resources that could be better spent on legitimate police business.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Always after the fact, but a fun response to the old man could have been, "Please do file a report...then I'll have your name to give to my coven. We'll be seeing you..."


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Send him my address.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow . . . I didn't know our whackjob neighbor visited other places?? There is always one and I'm glad you came out okay. You know . . . you could have some fun with this guy . . . come on . . . am I the only one thinking this?? Capes . . . horns . . . chanting of the guys name . . . bonfire starting at 3:00 am??? It would be a joy to mess with guy!!!!! LOLOLOL Have cape will travel. 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Flychiguy1985 (Aug 19, 2014)

What a loser. Thank god the cops were cool at least!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

LittleBlueBMW said:


> ... because Texas.


Hope you're kidding.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Just yesterday my Mother gave me some photos they had found and there was the picture I took when I was a kid of my snowman I had made in the yard.
A big Devil-Head with horns, a goat-tee, and a tree limb-stick-pitchfork!
Next time it snows build that for that certain overly concerned "someone!"
No, it did melt all of those years ago, a totally natural melting, and in a timely manner.

"No such thing as "Ghosts?" I was told in the Bible there is a story about a King contacting the Ghost of the former King.. who then told the King:"We will be seeing YOU Soon!" I guess the odd thing is, the Ghostly King is only mentioned or known for this one supernatural visit, as far as his Kingship? Forgotten, unmentioned anywhere, but his Ghost gets mentioned, but there are no such things.. she said.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Exactly!
In retrospect, couldn't you have called the police about a mentally unstable individual on your property? 



Scatterbrains said:


> Is it illegal to worship the Devil? If it isn't, why did the cops respond to the call?


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

The posts are great... Yeah the cops were very cool about things. The guy live right behind me , so the other day I was taking out the trash and saw him in the alley taking his trash out, I told pretty good party huh? ( He just looked at me). I asked him what other day that only comes around once a year where everyone comes outside and talks to people. They dont do that on Thankgiving, Christmas, New Years etc. Dont get me wrong I decorate just as much for Christmas too. 
I told him Halloween is the only day were people actually come out anf talk to others and have fun at the same time. Theres nothing wrong with that, and as far as devil worshiping (where did that come from)?? Come to find out he's an old retired major general and thinks he can still push his weight around. I told him he's more than welcome to come over and have a beer or two if he wishes. He just looked at me and walked back into his yard. 

Its all good. Till next halloween. LOL.......


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

robin, way to go. you're off to a good start. I had a neighbor hate me when I moved into this neighborhood. couple of years ago she was cutting across my yard to get to the library behind me. I ran outside and said hi to her. lol. she said hi back. she bettered have, she was on my property. well, last summer I made a comment to my one neighbor I was going to buy some day lilies. she said she had plenty and would give me some. the next day I stepped outside, and there was a plastic container with some day lilies. I went over to thank the one neighbor, and I baked her a quiche. I about fainted when she said it was from the other neighbor. regardless to say, I baked another quiche. yep, kill them with kindness. he could be a very lonely guy. this fall she mentioned she had back trouble and it was going to be hard for her to rake. I thought I would go over and rake for her. unfortunately I put in so many hours at work, I didn't get hers or mine raked. God took care of it for me. He blew all her leaves over to my yard. it's all good though. i bought grass seed and never got it done, so next year i'll be doing that.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Unfortunately the cops have to respond to these "nuisance" calls. I play Mah Jongg on Wednesdays (we rotate houses every week) and I had the cops called on me because I parked in front of the guys house.....the cops said I was with in my legal rights to park on a public street AND 12 inches on his grass if I had wanted to. The neighbor, and his whole family, still tried to bully me into moving my car across the street....I told him it wasn't going to happen and smiled really big at him. I think old ladies are scarier than he imagined. hahahahaha


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow. I hate that for you. At least the police kinda turned it around on him, by enjoying it!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Robin Graves said:


> I told him Halloween is the only day were people actually come out anf talk to others and have fun at the same time. Theres nothing wrong with that, and as far as devil worshiping (where did that come from)?? Come to find out he's an old retired major general and thinks he can still push his weight around. I told him he's more than welcome to come over and have a beer or two if he wishes. He just looked at me and walked back into his yard.


Okay...I know nothing about your neighborhood. But I know things regarding military rank and retirement. Is your neighborhood a place where you'd expect to find someone making $180k+ annually on their pension would live? (He could be raking in as much as $250k.) If the answer is no, you just found yourself a fake veteran.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I live in a pretty wealthy neighorhood the down side is that I think I'm the yougest family in the neighborhood, everyone around here is retired. I'm in my early 50's and everyone else seems to be in there 70's +.

But yes that still doen't mean he is not fake. He very well could be. and yes the cops were very cool about.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Hahaha! Too funny!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It certainly sounds like things turned out for the best! You got more people through your yard because of the complaint, and had a positive interaction with the local police. Sometimes it's fun to indulge in those, "I could have said..." revenge fantasies, but in reality, escalating conflicts with neighbors just doesn't make anything better. I think you did well taking the high road (and hallorenescene, I love your attitude, too!) In the end, you definitely won.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

We live in the heart of the bible belt too, so I am very careful with my haunt. One year, after we had finished the set-up and gone back in the house for a few minutes, we came back outside to see someone had written "Crap Satan" in chalk across the front of our sidewalk. I was standing there looking at the message on the sidewalk, when my daughter walks u,. reads it, and says, Great, now we have to take this all down. We both laughed, and had a great Halloween. My daughter stood by it most of the night with a flashlight so everyone could see it. It was probably written by a kid, and the kid probably felt bad we all laughed about it. Oh well, I don't think it was Jesus telling you to write graffiti on my sidewalk, so wise up to those voices in your head.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

The silliest thing about this guy sicking the cops on you is that it's not even illegal to worship the devil. Provided you're not sacrificing children or anything like that, anyway.

On the plus side, it's cool the cops came to check your place it for fun.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. they are all great. 

Prior to my haunt I did notify the police dept. telling thatm what I was going to do, and it they wanted to stop by they were more then welcome too. 
It was my lighting thunder machine (from firefly) that attracted most of the attention. All in all it was great.


----------

